
Comcast, Cox, Frontier All Raising Internet Access Rates for 2018 - hamstercat
https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2017/12/19/comcast-cox-frontier-net-neutrality/
======
masonic
False clickbaity title. The body of the article claims only Cox is raising any
rates on _internet_ access; the other rate rises are for _content_
(programming) _only_ , not for the pipe or data volume through their pipe.

